# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  اول دبیرستان مجددا در نظام جدید آموزشی

## Sore

با سلام خدمت همگان

یک سوال دارم میخواستم بدونم با توجه به نظام جدید آموزشی اگر تا اول عید درس بخوانیم  در مقطع اول دبیرستان 
و بقیه اش را منصرف بشیم و بخواهیم سال بعد ادامه دهیم امکان پذیر می باشد و ا اصلا می توان دوباره درس خواند؟

با تشکر از همگان

----------

